# Hydra Delay No Sound When Engaged



## jamie j. (Jun 29, 2022)

Hi all. I put together the Hydra Delay kit that I bought from Musikding. When the pedal is bypassed, I have sound. When engaged, I have no sound. All of my soldering looks good. I am going to reflow the top mount FV-1 since that is the only thing I can think of that may be an issue.

I've been building pedals for years so I am old school and know how to solder.

Is there anything I should take a look at? Any voltage readings I can take?

Thanks!


----------



## Bio77 (Jun 29, 2022)

No sound when engaged is usually a switch thing.  I'd start there, check continuity of the lugs in both positions.  Make sure the ins and outs are connected. If that doesn't work I'd guess a solder bridge taking your power or signal to ground, that you could sort out with an audio probe and by taking some voltages on the chips.


----------



## Robert (Jun 29, 2022)

If you have no dry/clean signal when the pedal is active you can ignore the FV-1 for now.


----------



## jamie j. (Jul 1, 2022)

Bio77 said:


> No sound when engaged is usually a switch thing.  I'd start there, check continuity of the lugs in both positions.  Make sure the ins and outs are connected. If that doesn't work I'd guess a solder bridge taking your power or signal to ground, that you could sort out with an audio probe and by taking some voltages on the chips.


Checked the switches and the continuity is as expected. I would have noticed a solder bridge while soldering. Like I said, I've built many pedals before and my soldering is solid. The only thing that was a first was the top mount FV-1. I'm still looking but I am stumped.

I still need to take voltage readings to make sure that looks ok. I'll post here when I get a chance.

I just upgraded my smoker so that has been taking up my free time lately. Moving a little slow on this and working 2 other pedals. One I'm building/wiring by hand. No PCB.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 2, 2022)

jamie j. said:


> Checked the switches and the continuity is as expected. I would have noticed a solder bridge while soldering. Like I said, I've built many pedals before and my soldering is solid. The only thing that was a first was the top mount FV-1. I'm still looking but I am stumped.
> 
> I still need to take voltage readings to make sure that looks ok. I'll post here when I get a chance.
> 
> I just upgraded my smoker so that has been taking up my free time lately. Moving a little slow on this and working 2 other pedals. One I'm building/wiring by hand. No PCB.


What kind of smoker did you get? I have a Green Mountain Grills pellet smoker, a Pit Barrel Cooker and also recently got a Kamado Joe.


----------



## jamie j. (Jul 2, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> What kind of smoker did you get? I have a Green Mountain Grills pellet smoker, a Pit Barrel Cooker and also recently got a Kamado Joe.


The Green Mountain looks nice! I got the Pitboss 1150 Pro pellet smoker. I don’t need one that big but the smaller one didn’t have some of the features that I wanted. This is actually my 3rd Pitboss. I keep upgrading. I’ve been smoking for years tho. Put a pork belly on this morning. My first cook with it.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 2, 2022)

jamie j. said:


> The Green Mountain looks nice! I got the Pitboss 1150 Pro pellet smoker. I don’t need one that big but the smaller one didn’t have some of the features that I wanted. This is actually my 3rd Pitboss. I keep upgrading. I’ve been smoking for years tho. Put a pork belly on this morning. My first cook with it.


Yah when I got my GMG I thought I’d be doing a lot more “simultaneous” smokes than I wound up doing. The thing is huge. Easily fit a whole piglet in there with room for a turkey Always hear great things about the PitBoss too! I just got the Kamado for Father’s Day. I have even done a test burn yet. Methinks some ribs or steaks are in order for the 4th weekend….


----------



## jamie j. (Jul 2, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Yah when I got my GMG I thought I’d be doing a lot more “simultaneous” smokes than I wound up doing. The thing is huge. Easily fit a whole piglet in there with room for a turkey Always hear great things about the PitBoss too! I just got the Kamado for Father’s Day. I have even done a teat burn yet. Methinks some ribs or steaks are in order for the 4th weekend….


Yeah, ribs are great on the smoker. My butcher has dry aged ribeyes which I highly recommend on the smoker. I use charcoal pellets tho you don’t have to. Planning on doing some burgers for the 4th. Def charcoal for them.


----------



## MichaelW (Jul 2, 2022)

jamie j. said:


> Yeah, ribs are great on the smoker. My butcher has dry aged ribeyes which I highly recommend on the smoker. I use charcoal pellets tho you don’t have to. Planning on doing some burgers for the 4th. Def charcoal for them.


Mmmmm, when's dinner? I'm going to some friends for the 4th, just found out, so I guess I'm not smoking anything.


----------



## jamie j. (Aug 29, 2022)

Had to put this aside for a while but i’m back. I discovered that if i turn the mix back I have sound but no delay. With mix all the way up, i have no sound. Any ideas?


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 29, 2022)

Have you tried using an audio probe? Have you checked the voltages to the FV-1 you should be getting around 3.3 on pins 6 and 8 I believe. 

Check the voltages on the L78L33 too it should have 9v coming in and 3.3v going out.


----------



## zgrav (Aug 29, 2022)

If you are getting dry signal through the mix pot, you can try shorting pin 13 of the FV-1 to ground to see if you can hear any of the internal delay programs.   If so, maybe you have a bad program chip


----------



## jamie j. (Aug 29, 2022)

chongmagic said:


> Have you tried using an audio probe? Have you checked the voltages to the FV-1 you should be getting around 3.3 on pins 6 and 8 I believe.
> 
> Check the voltages on the L78L33 too it should have 9v coming in and 3.3v going out.


I do not have an audio probe.

FV-1 Voltages:
6: 3.335
8.3.331

L78L33:
In: 8.89
Out: 3.330


----------



## jamie j. (Aug 29, 2022)

zgrav said:


> If you are getting dry signal through the mix pot, you can try shorting pin 13 of the FV-1 to ground to see if you can hear any of the internal delay programs.   If so, maybe you have a bad program chip


Yeah, I get the dry if I start turning the mix down from all the way up. I'll give this a try. I may not be able to get to it tonight. I'll post back here when I try it.


----------



## jamie j. (Aug 29, 2022)

Random thought:

I bought this pedal from Musikding. Do you think there is a chance that the 24LC32A EEPROM is not preloaded? Would it be worth it for me to buy one directly from PedalPCB?


----------



## zgrav (Aug 29, 2022)

If your EEPROM chip is bad (or just blank) Muskding should replace it since they sold you a kit.  But you can check to see if PPCB can sell you the Hydra Delay EEPROM for quicker delivery in the US.  You might be able to order a custom EEPROM to try out some other programs on the HYDRA as well although the configuration is different from the boards that can use all 8 programs.


----------



## jamie j. (Aug 29, 2022)

zgrav said:


> If your EEPROM chip is bad (or just blank) Muskding should replace it since they sold you a kit.  But you can check to see if PPCB can sell you the Hydra Delay EEPROM for quicker delivery in the US.  You might be able to order a custom EEPROM to try out some other programs on the HYDRA as well although the configuration is different from the boards that can use all 8 programs.


I didn't even think of this. I contacted Musikding. We will see if they send me another. I may just buy one from PedalPCB. I think they are just 6 bucks or so. I assume the one I need is the D3lay EEPROM.


----------

